# Mixed Martial Arts



## SnapLocally

I took these shots a few hours ago.


----------



## cnutco

Very bad ass.  The pic second from last is just toooo funny!


----------



## LoveAlwaysJami

Oh I wish you wouldve never posted these.  My brother recentley started MMA in college.. I thought it was like karate classes (and he let me believe that). You've ruined my day.. but great catches.


----------



## ultravista

what body & lens are you using?


----------



## smackitsakic

Very nice pictures.

What kind of settings were you using to capture such good pics in low light?  I assume you didn't have a flash.


----------



## ultravista

Shooting the D3 with the 28-70mm f/2.8 at f/2.8, ISO 1600, and a shutter speed of 640. No flash permitted ringside.

The D3 is awesome.


----------



## YoMoe

[/camera envy] :greenpbl:


----------



## SnapLocally

Hey, thanks for the replies and compliments.

I was shooting with a 7D and a Tamron 17-50.

I was shooting at ISO 3200. The lighting I was shooting under was the same lighting you see in the background- those goofy ballroom lightdome things. Given better lighting I can make miracles happen. Here's an example of my work under better lighting using a 40D:

ShowBox


----------



## stevemunoz

Amazing work with the MMA shots, but the boxing ones are simply on another level.  How long have you been doing this type of photography?


----------



## SnapLocally

Thanks Steve. 

Strictly speaking about circumstances beyond my control, two of the key components that help make great shots are the lighting/atmosphere, and the action itself. Of course it takes competence of the photographer to put these factors together and tell a story, but that's another topic altogether.

I've been shooting Combat Sports since August '06, starting with MMA. Funny thing- I wasn't a photographer before I started shooting fights; I had a point and shoot camera, but I was no photographer. I learned photography by the side of a cage in some pretty crappy lighting. There weren't any photographers around to learn from, so I had to by immersion- a lot of trial and error. Anyhow, I've expanded from MMA to boxing, kickboxing, Muay Thai, BJJ, seminars, Traditional Martial Arts, Professional Wrestling, and music from time to time.


----------



## Dmitri

Nominated. :thumbsup:


----------



## CNCO

very nice, any post production or is the d3 really that good


----------



## SnapLocally

Nothing in this thread was shot with a Nikon.


----------



## adilenekate

Wow really superb....You guys rock the fight and wanna be as tough as you guys.great shots and wish you the very best.gud day


----------



## SnapLocally

thank you


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

The expressions on some of their faces are hysterical.lol
You caught some pretty good shots... good job.


----------



## SnapLocally

Cool, thanks.


----------

